# Magic Chef Freezer not cooling



## mrico (Jan 16, 2013)

My 2 1/2 year old upright Magic Chef Freezer MCUF88W, is no longer cooling, the compressor is still running but the freezer is warm.  There is no air movement, so I think the fan is not working either.  Can someone tell me what the problem could be? Thermostat problem maybe?  thanks,


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 16, 2013)

Take the cover off of the inside back of the freezer. If the coils are completely iced up the defrost system has failed. Heater,defrost thermostat or timer(control board) is bad. If the coils have no frost on them then the system has lost freon or the compressor is working. Even if  the fan isn't working there should be some cooling in the freezer. There is a fan near the compressor which should be running when the compressor runs as should the fan in the freezer.


----------



## mrico (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your response, however, it seems that the shelves are all interconnected to metal tubing on the inside, making it impossible to take the back panel off.  When we take the outside back panel off, there was a small leak coming from the tube/wire that goes into the compressor.  Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 17, 2013)

If the leak is oil like, the Freon has probably leaked out of  sealed system which usually has a 5 year warranty. Contact an authorized repairman.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 17, 2013)

woodchuck said:


> If the leak is oil like, the Freon has probably leaked out of  sealed system which usually has a 5 year warranty. Contact an authorized repairman.



If the freon is gone will the compressor current draw be significantly reduced from normal values?  
TIA.


----------



## mrico (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you woodchuck, we have now called a repairman, I will post again and let everyone know what the verdict is.  Thanks again.


----------



## kellykennedyproctor (Jul 2, 2014)

freezer just stopped cooling and I keep hearing a pop sound from somewhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

Make, model#?
Is that poping sound a possible clicking noise??
See if the compressor is clicking on and off?

jeff.


----------



## Jansen (Jul 22, 2014)

mrico said:


> Thank you woodchuck, we have now called a repairman, I will post again and let everyone know what the verdict is.  Thanks again.


My freezer is doing the exact same thing. I was curious what the repairman found out.


----------



## carnuck (Jul 27, 2014)

System empty. Compressor runs till it's hot, then pops the circuit breaker till it cools down and comes on again. Strictly wasting electricity. No function. In fact, repair shops here give them to guys raising lizards, etc.


----------

